
As hurricane Harvey slams gulf coast, Facebook and Instagram go offline - BrandonMarc
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/26/technology/business/facebook-down/index.html
======
ryanmarsh
Reddit, Twitter, and Facebook are way ahead of the weather channel, local news
and the NWS.

We're tracking tornados around our neighborhood in real time by the pictures
people are posting and their reports. Also some meteorologists are doing
really technical explainers via periscope. You won't see any of this on TV.

TV is to busy covering tornado damage that happened this morning and
stretching it into all day coverage. I'm tempted to call them worse than
useless, negligent.

When they catch up (hours later) they'll pull video from Facebook or Twitter
and mash it up with the same kind of "man on the street" coverage they've been
doing for 40 years.

Do they think we don't know how out of date and ridiculous they look? It's
surreal.

